# Persistent Crashing Problems



## AdobewanKenobi (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, 

I've had my computer for a year and a half, and in that time, it has had quite a history of changes. One consistency in its past however is its seemingly random freezing. I'm posting this in the overclocking forum because I can't narrow the cause down to one thing, that's what I need help doing. I've replaced a bunch of the parts, but the crashing continues. Multiple hard drive wipes, multiple HARD drives, etc.

I'll do the rundown.

My PC in the beginning was as follows:
E6850 Dual Core 3.0 GHZ processor
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB
Asus P5N-E SLI nForce® 650i SLI Chipset Motherboard
4 GB of RAM
600W Power Supply (Maybe, my retailer was a little dodgy.)
Raptor Hard-Drive 150GB
Windows Vista 64 Bit
Soundblaster Audigy SE

My PC Currently is: (Changes in bold)
E6850 Dual Core 3.0 GHZ processor
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB
Asus P5N-E SLI nForce® 650i SLI Chipset Motherboard
*2 GB Corsair RAM*
600W Power Supply (Maybe, my retailer was a little dodgy.)
*Western Digital 1 TB HD*
*Windows XP 32 Bit
Soundblaster X-Fi Fatality Jerkoffhisego edition*

Now to shoot down the common troubleshoot...s?

*1. Heating* is not the issue. I also replaced the case I bought the machine with with an xclio "Windtunnel" case that keeps everything except my graphics card and core under 40C. The card and core are both at 53C when idle. and the crashes occur REGARDLESS OF WHAT I AM DOING with no rhyme or reason. Whether the computers chilling at 35C or running an intensive app at 50C, it will crash.

*Software* I cannot see how Software could possibly be the issue. When I had the Raptor, I wiped the drive 3 times and the crashes persisted. I now have a NEW hard-drive, and the crashes persist in the same manner. It crashed before I even had anything ON the computer. It crashed with both XP AND Vista so it is definitely a hardware problem.

*Memory* I experienced the crashes with both pairs of RAM. The 4 GB and the 2 GB. I ran Memtest last night and let it go for 25 phases. No errors. The memory appears to be fine.

*Drivers* This is where some tripping up MAY occur. I always keep drivers up to date. Motherboard drivers included. So unless there's some consistent screwup in the last year and a half's worth of drivers for all of my hardware, this is not a likely cause.

Basically the question comes down to which of the 4 parts that have not been replaced are the cause of the issue. It is NOT a blue screen crash. It just freezes the image on-screen, and the sound loops. The sound looping made me think "Sound card!" But the problem persisted between soundcards. Even with the Motherboard onboard sound.

Some other details:
The Network card is onboard. I've never really considered this to be the issue, but for like...3 days last week I had wacky internet. So I suppose that is possible.

I consider myself somewhat tech-savvy. And my silence over the last year and a half is due to my "Don't ask for directions" stubborn-ness. But I just replaced the case 2 days ago thinking that would solve the issue, but it still rears its ugly head at me mockingly. I want to cut that head off. Help me cut that freaking head off.

Thankyou for your time! I'm sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but there wasn't a "General my computer is broken for no reason" forum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply
brand
model
wattage

take the side of the case and look at the label

check the voltage range for the ram on the makers site and see if you have scope to lift it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What he said ^

I think you have a PSU problem. Random crashes can be hard to figure out but if you have crap PSU then this could be the likely culprit.


----------



## AdobewanKenobi (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116008

That's the one I have in my machine right now. It doesn't appear as though anything is...wrong with it.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

See if you can try a different psu of better quality. The one you listed I have reservations about. Split 12V rails and no efficiency rating.

Recommended:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with HD monkey those PSUs are not very good and are cheap and you never want to skimp on the quality of a PSU. I ecommend Seasonic and Corsair, yes they cost more than the one you have but they will give you maximum efficiency.

I'd put my mortage on your problem being the PSU


----------



## Kougar (Feb 11, 2008)

The PSU isn't a first-rate brand, but NZXT isn't a bad brand.

What are the CPU and GPU temps looking like at load and at idle? Made sure to take a can of compressed air to blow dust out of the PSU and GPU?

The freezing makes it sound like a hardware issue, have you checked the GPU for stability? OCCT has an error checking tool and will heat up the GPU: Link

Just a shot in the dark, but since you list the Soundblaster card as one of the changes you made... have you tried physically uninstalling the card AND the drivers? I'd suggest using the onboard sound while testing this out but that would just be me.


----------

